# LGD aggression getting worse, conflicting advice



## amomwgoats (May 31, 2017)

Our LGD is 1.5 years old, Great Pyrenees mix; we've had her about a year. She was not chained at her previous place, they said she never wandered, but they were really isolated by a country highway, so there weren't neighbors close at all. She's super sweet, but stubborn and wanders here and won't come back with calling, so she's either tied up out of the goat pen, or loose inside with the goats. 

She has always been a little food aggressive with our inside dog or the goats (not with us), so we feed her outside the pen for that reason. However lately, she's getting super aggressive with everything; the shared water buckets, goat scraps, her kennel (we are using it right now for a mama and her 2 week old kids). She doesn't care if they use it, but attacks the older goats that we had first if they come near it. She has ripped ears and bitten necks. She doesn't listen to me calling her when she's like that so I have to physically drag her off and out of the pen. 

The two original goats love her despite her attacks and their ripped ears, and will jump our electric fence be near her if she's out of the pen. She has started going after the new goats, not the mama but the 3 month olds. 

This morning she had one of the kids in her mouth, no blood and it seemed fine, but very wet. I couldn't even figure out why she went after it, except there was a jug we use to fill water with right by it. Later I had her tied up and brought the kid close to teach her not to, and she ignored the kid, seemed happy with it by her.

I can't trust her in the pen anymore, but we have coyotes and loose country dogs around and I think they can get over the electric fence if they want to. 

Lots of opinions on here about shock collars, a lot of posters said never to use them for aggression issues, but she will have to go if we can't get it under control. 

Any advice is appreciated, it needs fixed quickly as I have lots going on with the new goats (mama started drying up from stress so having to try to bottle feed). Thanks


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Honestly, if it were me I would get rid of the dog. It sounds too dangerous to keep around. I don't have any other advice, hopefully others will.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Either you need to get serious about training and hire a professional dog trainer or get rid of the dog.


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

As a former breeder/owner of Anatolian Shepherds, I first would ask, what is the "cross" in your dogs breeding? That may explain her behavior to a degree. I understand the "stubbornness" attitude, that's part of the personality makeup of these dogs. But the attacks on the livestock she is supposed to protect? That's bothersome, if she's disciplining them that's one thing, but if she's attacking them over "space" or her "food" that's not okay. I would strongly consider re-homing her, or at least remove her from your head. Good luck.


----------



## Everwyld (Jul 7, 2017)

So I saw this post and joined just to throw my two cents in, as this is an issue close to home for me. First of all, do you have support from the breeder? It sounds as though you had expectations of an LGD that may be misplaced. They are bred to be highly independent dogs, will likely never come when called, and depending on the mix may be more interested in patrolling a property than staying with a herd. Any responsible breeder will also willingly admit that not ALL of their puppies will make good Livestock dogs. It sounds like your dog is-at best- frustrated, in need of behavioral training. At worst, she isn't suited to the work you are asking her to do. I can tell you with 100% certainty that if she has bitten hard enough to draw blood she meant to do it and WILL do it again. Dogs are very much in control of their bite strength. It's hard to hear but my suggestion is to go through a breed rescue or her breeder and rehome her. There are many experiences homes out there, willing to take a floof that would rather be a spoiled only dog. Then when you are ready look for a breeder that will mentor you through the process of choosing and raising an LGD for the specific goals you have in mind. Please do not use a shock collar! If you have a frustrated dog and add adversives to the mix you will likely end up with a frustrated, anxious dog who lashes out in fear of their next shock. If you do seek training, look for a certified behaviorist who specializes in aggression.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the others.


----------



## jaimn (May 16, 2015)

Has your dog recently had any vaccinations?


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

On facebook there is a livestock guardian group that may be able to help. As was mentioned before, what is the cross, what was bred to a Great Pyr to create your pups litter? Was it even known or was it a "just passing through" romance? That other breed may explain some of her aggression. Pyrs and most LGD will roam and not recall, it's part of their breed. They were bred to work independently of humans.

Just how much training did she receive from you or the previous owner? A lot of a LGD's behavior is instinct, but they still need someone or another, older, experienced LGD to tweak that instinct. Most people do not just turn a young, untrained, unsupervised LGD out with the herd, that can be asking for trouble. See if you can find an experienced LGD handler/breeder/trainer and see what they would suggest. Mauling a kid like you said she did is not proper behavior and is bordering on dangerous. So is resource guarding. She sounds like an accident waiting to happen at this point. You need some experienced help or you could end up with dead stock.


----------

